# FreeStyle Linear Drain.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I just went to check a remodel job and the owner want a FreeStyle linear drain on his shower (wife disability). Here is the link for: http://noblecompany.com/products/freestyle-linear-drains/
Any advice or recommendation?

Alex.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I watched the video..looks like a decent system, you have to use a pvc pan..


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

according to vid you just need underlayment NOT a pan been doing plumbing for 18 years so follow their instructions...after that tile it and silicone upper edges and you will be good underlayment is for a moisture barrier and sealent


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what is going to seal underneath the tile from any water that gets through grout seams? I have heard about new systems like redguard and that brush on liner, but im a bit leery its going to hold up like a lead or pvc pan...they will give a good 30 or 40 years of service.this new stuff they talk of 15 yearish life span..


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

well i guess you could use a pan was just saying what the vid showed whatever u feel more comfortable with then


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

zero5854 said:


> well i guess you could use a pan was just saying what the vid showed whatever u feel more comfortable with then


no it shows a pvc pan going in ontop of the underlayment, the underlayment just protects the pan, also it looks like they installed a pre slope material to bring the floor level with the drain...look at 1.30 into the video..thats a white pvc liner going in..


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

i saw the video looks like custom shower with hardy backer and liner but like i said if you wanna use a pan go for it


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

zero5854 said:


> i saw the video looks like custom shower with hardy backer and liner but like i said if you wanna use a pan go for it


when I say pan, that is the flexible shower liner...:yes:
guess we all call the same thing by different names...


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

right as long as u use a sealent for the grout lines and maintain that every few years u wont have a problem u can also use clear silicone where needed on iedges u wont get no leaks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

zero5854 said:


> right as long as u use a sealent for the grout lines and maintain that every few years u wont have a problem u can also use clear silicone where needed on iedges u wont get no leaks


sorry, but im gona disagree with you on that..no way would I put that in without a solid water proof membrane under the cement and tile...grout and tile lines on the floor are not waterproof and will seep water and leak...


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

ive seen it done and it does work the sealent for the grout is exactly for waterproofing I rough in buildings for a living and that is how they do it


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats the name of the sealant? can you get a link to that product? thanks..


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I just ran a trap to one of these. Tile guy had this with a 2" fernco on it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Gargalaxy said:


> I just went to check a remodel job and the owner want a FreeStyle linear drain on his shower (wife disability). Here is the link for: http://noblecompany.com/products/freestyle-linear-drains/
> Any advice or recommendation?


Kerdi (Schluter) makes a pretty good linear shower drain. I installed one maybe a year ago. Came out real nice. Easy to rough-in for. Good specs.


----------



## johnjpc1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have any of you ever used Quartz By ACO shower drain?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

johnjpc1979 said:


> Have any of you ever used Quartz By ACO shower drain?


How about an intro?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

My opinion on pans is if you want me to install it it's going to be a copper pan. Anything else get a tile guy to do it and I'll tie the drain to it.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish I could say I've had the opportunity to install a copper shower pan.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Doing a copper pan is on my bucket list.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have my pans made by a local sheet metal guy. I have him solder the brass wolverine drain directly to the pan. I just had a 42x42 pan made last week cost me $320. Plus cost of the drain.


----------

